
What's Really Warming the World? (2015) - lorenzhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/
======
lorenzhs
This has previously been discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13738405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13738405)
(Feb 2017, 212 comments) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9771493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9771493)
(June 2015, 531 comments) but I think it's a really impressive visualisation
that a lot of people probably haven't seen yet.

